# go with God



## rajahbeloof

Hello, I am questioning the translation of "go with God" into Latin. Would one say, "Cum Deo ite?"


----------



## exgerman

rajahbeloof said:


> Hello, I am questioning the translation of "go with God" into Latin. Would one say, "Cum Deo ite?"



If you are talking to a group. If you are talking to only one person, you can avoid the awkward "I cum Deo" by using the same subterfuge as the Vulgate and saying "vade cum Deo".


----------



## rajahbeloof

Hmmm, but that construction is vulgar latin, not the sort of educated Latin that well-studied Romans would use, right?


----------



## Quiviscumque

rajahbeloof said:


> Hmmm, but that construction is vulgar latin, not the sort of educated Latin that well-studied Romans would use, right?



Plautus, _Miles Gloriosus_, 1351:

    agite, ite cum dis benevolentibus


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

My try : Procede cum Deo.


----------



## Hamlet2508

my tuppence

Cum Deo perge

Proficiscere cum Deo


----------

